# Meinungsbild 27" All-in-One



## smileyml (26. November 2013)

Viele kennen sicher iMacs als All-in-One (AiO) Geräte von Apple. Da bei (sehr) guter Ausstattung der Preis schnell schwindelerregend hoch ist, habe ich mich mal nach Alternativen umgesehen und will dazu mal eure Meinung hören.
Nicht gerfragt ist die Grundsätzlichkeit, das man für das Geld doch viel mehr PC haben kann –*damit geht meist auch ein erhöhter Strom- und Platzbedarf einher.

Die beiden Alternativen, die sich mir letztlich aufdrängen, gibt es wahlweise mit Touch-Display.
Die Kriterien waren bisher 27" mit 2560x1440 und i7-4770 und gern eine SSD für das System.

ASUS ET 2702IGKH für ca. 1.900€ ohne Touchdisplay (das kostet Aufpreis)
DELL XPS One 27 für ca. 1.900€ mit Touchdisplay (ohne soll 250€ weniger sein, habe ich aber nirgens gefunden)

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Geräten?
Wie ist eure Meinung zur Touchbedienung, eventuell auch in die nahe Zukunft gedacht?


Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2014)

Gut, angesichts der Preisklasse habe ich mich weiter umgesehen und angesichts des unklaren Liefertermins habe ich auch noch nicht gekauft und so eine mögliche Alternative entdeckt.

Lenovo IdeaCentre B750 für 1.400€ durch eine günstige Alternative.
Die Hardware ist in etwa ähnlich, wobei der Bildschirm den größten Unterschied macht.
Der Lenovo hat ein 29" im 21:9 Format mit 2560x1080, was ich durchaus als brauchbar erachte.
Was denkt ihr über dieses Gerät?

Grüße Marco


PS: Liefertermin soll wohl der 14.03.2014 sein (vermutlich wird sich das bei den o.g. um einen ähnlichen Zeitraum handeln)


----------



## smileyml (27. Januar 2014)

Nach dieser regen Beteiligung hier ein erstes Fazit:

Der B750 ist gekauft und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt auf den ersten Blick auch.
Was dem Gerät sicher gut zu Gesicht stehen würde, wäre eine SSD-Festplatte, da die verbaute im Leistungsidex doch stark hinterherhechelt. Ansonsten hält die Hardware vorerst was sie verspricht.

Ein Wort vielleicht noch zur mitgelieferten Tastatur und Maus. Beide sind mit Funk mit dem Rechner verbunden werden –*schade nur, das man dafür einen USB-Port opfern muss, da ein eigener Empfänger dies regelt und man nicht auf Bluetooth gesetzt hat. Die Lassermaus ist simpel und einfach gehalten, macht aber einen guten Eindruck und liegt schön in der Hand. Die Tastatur gefällt mir jedoch nicht, da sie kein streng klassisches Layout hat, sondern es von den Buchstaben bis zum Nummernblock durchweg mit Tasten gefüllt ist und nicht den Pfeiltasten inkl. des 6er-Blocks darüber etwas Platz gibt. Dadurch ist auch die zum Tastenfeld zugehörige Return(Enter)-Taste etwas klein. Aber das ist eher Geschmackssache. Ansonsten scheint sie auch ok zu sein, kommt aber bei mir nicht zum Einsatz.

Windows 8 ist natürluch etwas eine Umstellung, soll aber inhaltlich hier keine Rolle spielen. Vielmehr finde ich es schade, das ich selbiges nicht als DVD etc. dabei habe. Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, wie ich das ganze bei Bedarf wieder aufspiele.


Grüße Marco


----------



## fluessig (18. März 2014)

Ziemlich sicher hat das System eine Recovery Partition die man im Dateiexplorer nicht sieht. Meist gibt es dann im BIOS eine entsprechende Option um das System zurück zu setzen. Bezüglich der regen Diskussion: Du musst schon schreiben, was das Anwendungsgebiet des Rechners ist, damit man deine Entscheidung diskutieren kann. So weiß man ja gar nicht worauf man bei der Ausstattung wert legen soll.
Ausser dem iMac hab ich mit derlei Systemen zum Glück wenig zu tun gehabt. Das sind eigentlich nur Laptops die man in einen großen Monitor verbaut hat.


----------



## smileyml (20. März 2014)

Ein wenig mehr Platz für Lüftung und auch Hardware ist im Gehäuse schon.
Aber im Prinzip sind sie schon am Laptop angelehnt.

Zum Einsatz:
Extreme Leistungsbedarfe durch Spiele habe ich nicht.
Vielmehr geht es um CAD, Foto- und Grafikbearbeitung (Lightroom, PS, AI, IND).
Die größte Belastung kommt sicher durch Illustrator, wenn es darum geht aus OSM/Maperitive generierte Karten zu bearbeiten um diese in Büchern zu nutzen. Wobei auch das Generieren dieser Karten einiges an Leistung in Anspruch nimmt.
Alle anderen Nutzungen sind eher irrelavant für den Leistungs- und Bildschirmanspruch.
Videobearbeitung mache ich bisher gar nicht und ist bisher auch nicht geplant.

Grüße Marco


----------

